# So, I’ve been thinking – Taijiquan, Blog Post



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2022)

So, I’ve been thinking – Taijiquan < Link to Blog​




Tung Ying Chieh (1897 - 1961)


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 23, 2022)

😍😍😍


----------

